
OpenSMTPD 6.0.0 is released - fcambus
https://www.poolp.org/tech/posts/2016/09/12/opensmtpd-6-0-0-released/
======
gbrown_
I'm surprised at the number of daemons in OpenBSD's base that were calling
fork() and not then calling exec(). It seems they're now all adopting this
which is good.

------
gumby
What is the consequence of memory randomization on VMem footprint? Is it a
page-granular process invisible to the kernel?

------
aomix
I'm reading over the diff and this is a very interesting 9 line changelog.

